# Dave Gannon



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just heard that Dave Gannon suffered a heart attack at a dog show and required CPR. Has anyone heard how he is doing? He was one of the nicest competitors when I met him at the NOI and I loved his dog Skater.
Sending healing thoughts his way....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The latest update is he might be able to go home tomorrow. They are taking donations for the boy scout troop that performed CPR on him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I met Dave and Skater several years ago at a show in Dallas. Such a nice nice man. Prayers for him for a complete recovery.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> The latest update is he might be able to go home tomorrow. They are taking donations for the boy scout troop that performed CPR on him


Thanks for the update. Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Such a nice man, and Skater's a grandkid.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave is a class act. And hours before having two heart attacks he still won utility and was in a run off against his wife for the open win.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear he will be ok.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We lost a wonderful OTCH handler from the same area a couple of years ago from a heart attack. Bud Skarbek (coincidentally also had Tanbark goldens like Dave). I had just seen him at a show the month before and he was supposed to judge a trial I was entered in the following weekend when we received word he had passed away. Very shocking and I think made it even more nerve racking when we first got the news about Dave.
I am glad that he seems to be doing okay and I hope he is able to quickly return to the dog world!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So very glad he is okay and doing better..Thank goodness for the BS leader.. What an inspiration for her troops!


----------

